# What Liquids to use



## rnblase (Jan 13, 2002)

I need some help I am adding liquids to company to help in de-icing/anti-icing, I am trying to find the right product that will
1. Prevent bonding of ice and snow to the pavement.
2. Be strong enough to burn off about 1 to 2 inches of snow or ice.
3. Be able to use it on sidewalks with out it tracking in the stores.
4. Something that is not going to create slippery conditions.

I have been looking at salt brine, Liquid Mag, Liquid Calcium, Magic, Beet Juice

Any suggestions would help. Also what application rates you use.
Thanks
Rick


----------



## Salisbury1975 (Jan 8, 2009)

We use 85% salt brine at 23.3 and 15% caliber which is liquid mag. works good in a pre treatment scenario, I dont know of any liquid that will burn 1-2"(if you find one let me know) We use our brine on walks, its clear no tracking and we are really shooting for no sod damages, It is not slippery when applied. Application rates for walks are roughly 1 gallon per 1000sf, on lots we use about 50 g per acre pre wetting and about 75 when melting .5" or less. 

There is a big learning curve getting into liquids, no two storms are the same. I'm very happy overall, we have cut bulk salt by 60% and bagged icemelt for walks by 85%.

Good Luck


----------



## Mark Witcher (Feb 21, 2004)

Calcium chloride will melt off 1 inch of ice, but you cant afford to apply it at that rate. About 90 cents a gallon.


----------



## rnblase (Jan 13, 2002)

Thank you for your help. I also have been looking at GeoMelt. I agree I think what ever I decide on, the way to go is mixing it with salt brine.
Rick


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

rnblase said:


> Thank you for your help. I also have been looking at GeoMelt. I agree I think what ever I decide on, the way to go is mixing it with salt brine.
> Rick


Remember, most things like GeoMelt or Magic (whatever it's called now) Ice-Ban (whatever it's called now) are chloride enhancers. They really don't work as de-icers on their own. Except at extremely high rates.

GeoMelt does work well, mixed with brine. Either sodium or calcium.


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

We use IBG Magic Liquid at 20% mixed in with our Brine for pre-treating( some of the best residual we have seen out there). We use 10% Calcium mixed in with our Brine for Post treating after plowing on most occasions.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

we have been using 10% calcium mixed in with our brine for pre and post treatment and its working pretty well. i think that the pencil stream tips work best for post treat with hard pack. any one else find any tips are better or worse for post treat?


----------



## winterwonderland (Oct 26, 2016)

look into Entry from SynaTek. It is a non-chloride that has a melting point of -72 degrees Fahrenheit. It is non tracking, non corrosive and wont harm vegetation. Rate is 1 gallon per 1,000 sq ft. It is a pre-treat and post-treat.





http://www.synateksolutions.com/entry-12-16/


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

Can your Synatek be mixed in with regular Brine and what kid of prices per gallon are we looking at?


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

i havnt see anyone cheaper than IBG magic for what your getting in regards to quality of product.


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

We have not either in the past 2 years of testing liquids, just curious


----------



## winterwonderland (Oct 26, 2016)

86 CJ, In theory mixing the Entry product with brine would significantly drop the freeze point of the overall mixture. We never really marketed it that way so mix rates would be a learning curve. It has a freezing temp of -72 degrees Fahrenheit and has a neutral pH. We market it as a pre-treat and post treat after shoveling has taken place. It has a speed second to none in burn down post treat. So, to answer your question yes it would seem like a great brine enhancement product but at what rates I am not sure.


----------



## winterwonderland (Oct 26, 2016)

Here is post treat after shoveling air temp of 23 real feel of 17. Scranton Pa 12/11/2016


----------



## winterwonderland (Oct 26, 2016)

12/12/2016 Same location 33 degrees snow removal on treated surface 2 inches on top from over night.


----------

